# Gold Classics



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone tell me the history of the limited edition, gold coloured Classic with the square pf handle?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know how many were produced but I have one of these at home.

The original portafilters have the spouts drilled out and are nowhere near as nice to use as the newer portafilters (hence my ioriginal portafilter sits unused in a drawer)


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

they were a limited edition and were actually 24 carat plated


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, if I had the chance of one, should I go for it and at what price?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if its in good condition and fully working you can pay over £100 for them!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really, so if I could get one for under £50, it would be a steal then? It is not boxed but is basically mint condition. with all the parts present.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey, I thought with the amount of Classic owners on this forum, some of you would be able to chip in here!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I think most have never heard of the gold Classic, I'm one for certain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had not either Jason. It has square pf handles so I presume it is from the 90's. It is apparently covered in 24 gold plate, according to info on the web. I did buy it. She was filthy, so I gave her a very basic clean and descale, and then pulled 4 shots. The grind needed to be slightly finer than for my L1, but the 4th attempt pulled me 27 seconds. The glass I used is lined at 1 ounce and I know it holds 2 ounces to the brim. there is a slight leak coming from the pf handle but presumably that is easily sorted.

I am happy as I wanted a nice one, just to add to my coffee bits and bring out and use from time to time. Sad old git hey..LOL


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I think I would've bought it too, it's different and will go well in your collection, you seem to be racking up quite a few bits lately. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Pics of the actual machine would be nice too.

Could be a collectors item in the future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

